# DEF Fluid



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Flying J. I get DEF where the truckers get it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I used to use Supertech from Walmart, but they stopped carrying it. So I just use Peak BlueDEF.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you both, will go with Peak Blue.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I used to use Supertech from Walmart, but they stopped carrying it. So I just use Peak BlueDEF.


WHAAAT??? Say it ain’t so......


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Get ours in plastic 50 gallon drums.  It's around $3 a gallon.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Get ours in plastic 50 gallon drums.  It's around $3 a gallon.


That's about what the Supertech stuff cost, back when I could get it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

PIN number


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418-...e-dot-approved-horse-urine-3.html#post3179402


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Whatever is on sale at the auto parts store the week you need it.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

I've used the walmart brand supertech in my 2016 Cummins for 45k miles, zero issues. Since I've got two DEF vehicles now I can split the excess in the 2.5 gallon jug between car/truck.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I use the cheapest stuff I can find. So far that is Bucky's gas station on the way home. $5.99 for 2 gallons.


----------



## ParagonPCS (Jul 12, 2018)

Truck stop DEF pumps will ALWAYS be cheaper than the 1gal and 2.5gal containers.. I sometimes have trouble getting them to pump, because the flow is too fast for my def receiver, even though the nozzle fits. So I keep a 2.5 gallon container and the flexible drainer that comes with it, fill it into that, transfer the def to my vehicle and refill the container. 


All The Best, 

Gabriel


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Truck stop. I drive through the isle backwards since it is on the driver's side on the trucks. I try to go early Sunday mornings and avoid the crowd. Sometimes a trucker will ask if my car is diesel. I just get DEF since the diesel is less expensive on the auto side.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I just picked up a 2.5gal jug of Supertech DEF today at Walmart. I've been using it the whole time I've had my Gen1 Cruze Diesel and things have worked well. I don't use that much so I've probably only put in 15 gallons so far. 

A DEF pump would be great but the nearest one is hours away so Walmart is a far more convenient place to get DEF. Also, having a Gen1 the filler is in the trunk, so it's much easier to do in my driveway at my convenience.


----------

